# BATTLE OF BRITAIN CEREMONY



## TN2IC (16 Sep 2007)

I was there today. Well done.


Maritime Force Atlantic Web Site
http://www.navy.gc.ca/marlant/news/marlant_news_e.asp?section=9&category=37&id=3685




> Media Advisories
> 
> Thursday, September 14, 2006
> 
> ...




Edit to add: Still waiting for media reply. Feel free to add.


----------

